# Trailer for all Occasions



## DesertWings

Here is my 6 X 12 V-nose that I have "tweaked" for the upcoming season... It has shelves that can be raised and lowered when the need arrises. Also added storage compartments, countertop, and clothing rack in the front. Added tie downs in the floor for the quad as well as the decoy cart.


----------



## DesertWings

Shelves raised and curtains attached to ceiling allow for 4 dozen individually bagged full body decoys on sides...


----------



## DesertWings

Cart fits with shelves up and has a load ready for the field.


----------



## DesertWings

When needed, remove cart and quad is ready...Shelves behind quad hold 5 Sillosock "cubes" in the spring.


----------



## DesertWings

Got to have tools...


----------



## DesertWings

One more of the cart...made completely of aluminum and works great on soft ground.


----------



## fieldgeneral

Very nice work Desert Wings. Looks like you put a lot of time and effort into your trailer, Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

Nice, I just put some carpet in mine so I might stop putting drag holes in my bags...or just not has many.


----------

